

Show HN: Tipbox helps people discover and share useful tips while on the go. - machosx
http://vimeo.com/47996308

======
skram
This looks really interesting! I only watched the video without sound so far
(@ a cafe) but where exactly do/will these tips come from? Will there be a way
for websites (publishers) to push their content in?

This looks very interesting to me (someone with a technology background
working for a health information publisher).

~~~
machosx
Right now, it's only on the iOS platform, so anyone with an iPhone or an iPod
touch can leave a tip on any topic they can think of. There's no way to verify
the source of the tip as of yet (unless the person explicitly states it in the
tip). The identity of the author, however, is tied to their Facebook (and
later on, Twitter) account.

If it takes off, we have plans to expand to the iPad and the Mac platforms,
and then possibly a web and an Android version.

~~~
skram
Cool. For some reason I thought you all had found a way to ingest good tips
from Facebook/Twitter without having the user opt it into your platform. Sort
of like a replyz.com (not at all perfect -- but good try) but for tips.

~~~
machosx
Oh!

Well, the app has a unique way of organising and displaying tips. There's so
much more to it. Check out <http://scapehouse.com> to see what I mean. ;)

